# My first difficult kidding



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

First fresher Pebbles, a nigerian dwarf, went into labor tonight as the sun went down. When she finally laid down and started to push, I knew something was wrong right away. She was screaming and pushing very hard with no progress. Bubbles but no legs or nose. I put a few fingers in to try to figure out what the hold up was... After a few minutes, I realized what I could feel was the top of the kid's head. No legs or nose. I could feel the ears and the mouth with a finger but couldn't get my finger under the chin to get the nose up. I tried to push the kid back but she was pushing so hard, I couldn't budge him. I had to get the kid out, so I grabbed the only part of the kid I could get a good hold of (both of his ears) and pulled as she pushed. His head then popped out. I was pleasantly surprised when the kid opened his mouth and started to breath. I was sure he would be dead. On the next contraction, I was able to pull him the rest of the way out. A good sized buckling. I cleared his nose and mouth and gave him a good rub to stimulate him. While I was doing that his sister shot out in a perfect dive position. It wasn't more than 30 seconds after I got the buckling out. She was up and looking for a teat first but the buckling soon got up too. Both have now nursed. Mom has passed the placenta and is being a good mom. 

This difficult kidding had a happy ending because of this site and all the wonderfully knowledgeable people who post on here. Because of this site, I knew how to tell that something was wrong and not to hesitate to 'go in' and help. If I had waited, the buckling would have died for sure. I don't think Pebbles could have gotten the kid out by herself so I might have lost her too if I didn't know that kid HAD to come out even if that means pulling him out by his ears! Lol. So, thanks for sharing all your knowledge. Me knowing what to do before something went wrong made all the difference. I haven't taken any pictures yet. When I go out later to check on them I'll take some and post them so all of you can see the happy family.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good thing they aren't La Manchas! Ha ha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh, best post of the month, I love it...I've pulled a couple by their nose but, mine have no ears to speak of :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it went so well!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Pictures as promised. The darker one with less white is the buckling. He's gotten pretty bouncy so hopefully he's over his traumatic birth.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Good thing they aren't La Manchas! Ha ha


Lol! Yes it was very fortunate that he had such long ears. In the process of feeling around, both of the ears ended up being the only part of him sticking out of Pebbles's pooch. I was trying to make sure he wasn't upside down. That's why I went fishing for both ears. After I gave up on being able to push him back, those ears sticking out just screamed, "grab on and pull!"


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Oh my gosh, best post of the month, I love it...I've pulled a couple by their nose but, mine have no ears to speak of :lol:


Thanks! I remember someone saying when they had a breach with both legs back and they couldn't reposition the kid, they got a finger in the kid's mouth and pulled him by his jaw. So I knew it would be ok to use the ears. Reading about everyone else's experiences let me make decisions fast and I think that's why the buckling made it. Once I got in there, I probably had him out in less than 10 minutes. She only push hard without progress for maybe 5 to 10 minutes before I knew that something was wrong and she needed help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww~! I'm sorry, I did laugh a little. :laugh: Good work!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good thinking there - cute babies


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Good job, congrats.:clap: Cute babies...and momma too!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a wonderful story. So glad you were able to keep your head and help her out. Those are some beautiful kids!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Good job, I agree this place is amazing. That is one beautiful little family you have there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What darling kids, FANTASTIC job!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Good thing they aren't La Manchas! Ha ha


Great point. Now I don't think I'll ever get a LaMancha. I like the idea of using ears in a birthing emergency. Good work!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I love reading stories like yours about these complicated births. My very first was a huge buck with head and one leg back. His whole right leg was out. Nothing else. Because of reading this forum and learning so much,I did what came natural. Pushed him back and pulled that leg forward. Head came too. Thank heavens and TGS peeps!
And here another story to add to my reference. Ears are great handles!
Beautiful babies and you did a wonderful job️️️


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job! You should name him Lend Me Your Ears! Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What adorable little babies. So glad everything tuned out well. Those difficult births are frustrating but rewarding. I had to take a long bubble bath after the one we did yesterday. Congratulations on a job well done.:fireworks:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

head first with no legs can be one of the worst ones. good job.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You did perfect. Good job and congrats on nice babies!

I know you tried and it wasn't happening, but for those reading along, it's best if you can get at least one front leg to come out ahead of that big head. 

I pulled one butt first this year that made it out just fine. That's not ideal either.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful story and I know you are proud of those beautiful little ones. Adorable!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Well done! Sounds almost exactly the same as my first kidding ever, except it was just the boy. It's so beautiful when you see what YOU have done. As soon as he first made a peep i was sobbing from relief. it's terrifying seeing them alive but assuming they will be dead when you get them out. So glad he's okay (His ears might be a bit big now  x


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: All three are doing great. I've decided on names for these kids. The sire's name is Prairie Thunder's Blackfyre. Blackfyre is a famous sword in the Game of Thrones books so I've decided to name the kids with a Game of Thrones theme. The buckling will be called Eryie (pronounced ear•e) after a famous castle in the books and with how he came into this world in mind. But I did like Lend Me Your Ears. The doeling's name is Arryn (pronounced like Aaron) after the family that lives in the Eryie. 

This breeding is my experiment with breeding two polled goats together. I will keep all polled kids born from this breeding to confirm fertility. Arryn is polled like I expected but Eryie is horned. Only a 25% chance he would be horned and of course he would be the one to go against the odds! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: This site is too much sometimes...so happy it ended well  Cute babies!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Great job! Great story...great site! So happy for you and proud of the way you handled yourself in what must have been a really scary situation!


----------

